# Planaria and hydra and mites, oh my!



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Got a cool little microscope (Digital Blue: QX5™ Computer Microscope Product Info) a while back and just wanted to share some of the critters I've been finding in my aquarium:

http://oz.cx/movies/planaria-xvid.avi
http://oz.cx/movies/hydra-xvid.avi
http://oz.cx/movies/mite-xvid.avi

I found the planaria eggs when I uprooted a large sword and couldn't figure out what they were- they're quite hard, unlike fish eggs. Then the planaria (planarium?) showed up. It was all bunched up at first and I was thinking it might be a leech... until it stretched out and the eye spots gave it away.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Reduce feeding.
Use a turkey baster to remove the hydra if you can. If not scrub it and squash it.
Do water changes.

I have some that come and go in some of my shrimp only tanks.

-Pedro


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had hydra on a few occasions over the years. They have always disappeared within a couple weeks and I never pinpointed the reason for their arrival or disappearance.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

The hydra appeared several weeks ago, but they seem to be gone now. One of those natural cycle kinds of things, I guess.


----------

